# My iBook G3 700 is dead. It does not power up!!



## vpaezg (Dec 31, 2005)

My iBook is dead. It does not power up!! No noice, nothing!! It was runing fine last night. It is dead today. The battery test button shows the battery is 75% charged, and it does not charge 100% with the charger, so charger conector to the iBook never goes green. This laptop has run with the same battery for more than 3 years, but it had shown no signs of being weak. I removed the battery assuming it would turn on without it (was I right?), but it didn't. I do not know what to do. Any ideas out there? Thank you!


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Have you tried resetting the PMU and the PRAM. I am not sure about iBooks but I have had boot problems with my Wallstreet and sometimes that worked.

Might be dead power board. If you are comfortable working onit you might be able to replace parts. I found a wealth of info on my Wallstreet.

http://www.pbfixit.com has fixit guides for most iBooks and Powerbooks.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

might need servicing pbfixit is a good place to have help you, really


----------

